# Yellow Flagtail as of today



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice and healthy fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

